# Rat Kisses



## Reitanna (Jan 8, 2016)

this isn't an issue or anything, but I'm curious to hear how many of you have affectionate rats. my last two rats, as well as my two current rats give kisses. with my last two, my boyfriend was convinced they just liked the salt on our skin, but when our second pair started doing it too, he changed his mind. not only that, but each rat learned to start kissing at different times, which synced up with how long it took to trust me. kisses can be just a couple licks, or a bombardment of love. XD

but it's different than grooming. my Sammy grooms me, using his teeth like he would to another rat. it actually took Sammy a long time to start kissing me, so when he finally did, I was basically crying with joy. tommy is super affectionate with his kisses, but my last pair, rem and ezio, would seriously sit on my shoulders and kiss my face for ten minutes straight.

it's so sweet and cute, and it makes me feel like they love me as much as I love them. how common is this? what are your own stories with rats showing their affection?


----------



## RattieFosters (Aug 8, 2015)

My rats will groom my fingers if I put my hands in the cage to say hello. :3 mostly Sebastian and Tony, but Frankie does on occasion. He's the tough guy in the cage though, so he can't be all lovey dovey. xD

They grab my fingers and lick them and gently nibble on the tips of my fingernails. It's so cute. :3


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

My boys now will give me an occasional kiss here and there. My last girl though, unfortunately near the end of her life, would spend much of her time out grooming me. All up my arms, my hands, my cheeks, my ears (which tickled way too much to allow). I think that rattie kisses are so much better than dogs. Not only are they less messy, but they just feel more affectionate somehow. Like its extra special when it comes from them.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Most of my rats lick from time to time, but one of my males will give me kisses when I give him scritches. I rub and then he licks, like mutual affection, so so sweet. His name is Finn, my sweetest boy.


----------



## Zeri (Feb 4, 2016)

one of our rats is very kissy. she likes to lick just about everyone. she will grab your finger and just go to town lol its so cute


----------



## ElectricPaladin (Jan 18, 2016)

Both of our girls are seriously kissy. They'll walk along my arm licking away as they go, and if given half a chance, they'll stretch up to kiss our faces. They're adorable!


----------



## Pixxiies (Jan 25, 2016)

One of my boys gives kisses. I have a feeling their not of affection but more so as grooming and tasting whats on my skin. Either way, I see this as a sign of affection because he wont usually exhibit this behavior with strangers. 

One thing I've noticed recently is that he is nibbling or sucking at my clothes. I can't tell which. It's cute but I hope it doesn't turn into nipping. Sometimes he gets super excited and bites.


----------



## Reitanna (Jan 8, 2016)

it's so cute to hear your guys' stories! rats have such a bad reputation that they don't deserve, it just feels nice to talk to people who understand that they can be incredibly sweet.

my boys have always kissed through the bars too, because I've never fed them food through the bars. if you do that, they'll bite because they expect food. my little niece was even able to stick her fingers through the bars to receive ratty kisses. she was fascinated with them! I try to show people as best I can that rats are not nearly as bad as they're perceived. I accomplish most of this by posting many videos of my babies on my youtube channel, and I've already changed quite a few minds. it's a little scary when I get a comment that says "I want one!" because then I have to quickly explain that they need TWO.


----------



## Leila (Oct 25, 2015)

All of my rats like giving me kisses, specially my girst. The slowly lick my fingers, sometimes just a couple of quick licks, or long sessions of kisses! Haha. I understand completely what you say about feeling like this kisses are extra special! Dogs seem to lick anyone. Rats aren't quite like that! Haha. Mine also enjoy, for some reason, licking the behind of my ear when they are on my shoulder, which usually leads on them attempting to get my earrings out of my ear. That's always a joy! Haha. xx


----------



## Bookwormjess (Dec 4, 2015)

Both of my girls are hand kissers but the more feisty of the two will nip my cheek from my shoulder not hard enough to leave a mark just a love nip I've never had one do this before and its pretty cute


----------



## squishies (Feb 19, 2016)

A few of my girls are kissers. They'll lick my fingers through the bars and even kiss me on the lips (my boyfriend does the same when talking to them haha!) Mimi will sit in my lap and lick my hands non-stop, I hope it's a sign of affection and not her trying to tell me I'm dirty ;D


----------

